

Show HN: Foldpass – a creative writing game for iOS - mkakkori
http://www.foldpass.com

======
mkakkori
This is my first app in the Appstore. It's a sideproject that was on a back-
burner for a loong time. Finally got it together enough to get it out to the
public.

The tech stack for this is Knockout.js/Phonegap frontend with Django/Heroku
backend.

Go check it out and write some haikus!

------
owly
Cool idea! Nicely done. Good luck!

